#ubuntu-hk 2010-12-21
<tt> 最近学习泰语 不知道哪个输入法支持泰语？？
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-hk 2010-12-22
<reicko> 哈罗
